# Sons 1st. Deer



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

My 11 year old finally got his 1st. deer! We were in the stand 10 minutes on opening day of muzzleloader and she came out at 101 yds. He got on her and took the shot and connected. She went about 40 yds and dropped. Brand new muzzleloader he got for Christmas. I couldn't be more proud! We seen tons of deer all weekend, including some decent bucks. My buddy missed a nice 8 pt on Sat.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to the young man. I know how you had to feel. I remember my son's first. That was almost 30 years ago, and we still talk about it.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to your boy...that will be some goooooood eatin!


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

congratulations to your boy. im 20 and still havent had my first deer. someday!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats to both Father and Son. That will be a day neither of you will ever forget. Some good eating also.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Very nice shot placement. Congrats!!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Awesome job Congrats! And thank you Dad for taking the time to take him out!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats to your son, I just had a little boy about 6 months ago and I cant wait for moments like this. Good job!!!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great first deer..I never had a son ....two girls neither wanted to hunt..I can't say how I would feel but I remember my first and you could'nt get my mouth to shut..Great job DAD taking him out and putting him on his first deer..So if the buttons are popping off your shirt ..they have all the right too...Congrats...Father and Son......JIM....CL.....:!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on a AWESOME first deer.............he will NEVER forget that one !!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congratulations, to your son!! I'm still working on my first one too. lol


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

congrats on his frist deer and a good shot too


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

congratulations on a great hunt! good eating to!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Out of all the deer I have shot nothing can compare to my sons first deer at age 7. It's a once in a lifetime feeling! Congrats and GREAT SHOT!


----------

